#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-22
<lostson> clean my office today now that i got my tower fixed
<lostson> its thunderstorming here
<lostson> hmm keep using gmail or go back to evolution and my mail server
<lostson> everyone must be working today
<uberushaximus> eh, just dicking around at school personall
<lostson> school what is this school thing you speak of ?
<sgtd> lostson: that is where you are shown, by way of boredom/creative oppression, how amuse yourself; sometimes by learning.
<sgtd> lostson: that is where you are shown, by way of boredom/creative oppression, how to amuse yourself; sometimes by learning.
<h00k> sgtd: that is where you are shown, by the way of boredom/creative oppression, how to amuse yourself; sometimes by learning.
<sgtd> h00k: that's what i said
<sgtd> twice
<sgtd> once with "to" and once without
<h00k> :)
<h00k> Verizon is having issues up ehre
<h00k> *here, making calls and things.
<h00k> Anything to report elsewhere?
<spikeb> seems to be good here
<sgtd> it's still really expensive here
<sgtd> ;)
<h00k> FireCrotch: Who are you?
<h00k> FireCrotch: and what did you do with nickmoeck?
<lostson> no problems here with verizon
<FireCrotch> h00k: I uh... he uh.... um....
 * FireCrotch runs
<sgtd> wilugbot: get him!
<wilugbot> s/drive/drive holder/
<nickmoeck> My internet connection has just plain SUCKED the past two days
<nickmoeck> Going to have to call AT&T tomorrow, I think
<sgtd> nickmoeck: enjoy
<nickmoeck> fortunately I don't have to go through the whole "unplug your router and modem, restart your computer, do the hokey-pokey" crap that the level 1 techs make you do
<sgtd> nice
<h00k> Obligatory xkcd: http://xkcd.com/806/
<h00k> shibboleet.
<sgtd> i advise you try muttering "shibboleet" and see what they say
<sgtd> if they laugh, you're in
<nickmoeck> haha
<sgtd> if they're like "what was that" you can smirk and be all "oh nothing"
<nickmoeck> actually I have the number for level 2 support (assuming I can find it). Otherwise I just have to tell them to connect me to level 2 and there's a note on my account telling them to do so
<h00k> I sneezed
<h00k> tell them that
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-23
<h00k> This is one of my favorites: http://xkcd.com/743/
<lostson> well from a 50 degree day to 21 degress whew what a difference
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-24
<lostson> good evening everybody
<h00k> Hey hey
<h00k> lostson: you changed your identica pic, it threw me off
<h00k> Also, I wonder how to get ubuntu-wisconsin/status and identi.ca to crosspost, if applicable
<lostson> yeah changed it everywhere today twitter/identi google buzz
<lostson> i would think it would just be a remote sub or push issue
<h00k> douglasawh-work_: you would be one to ask, actually
<h00k> douglasawh-work_: are you around?
<h00k> He has his on http://280.status.net/ posting to identi.ca, too
<h00k> I'm not sure how this magics is done
<lostson> perhaps a plugin of some sort
<h00k> checking
<lostson> forgot how long it takes for a kernel to build i dont remember it being this long though
<lostson> ok going to grab a 7up brb
<lostson> hmm pastebin chromium plugin
<h00k> I see their fake chromium notice..
<h00k> I don't see any plugin on http://status.net/open-source/add-ons/plugins that would be applicable
<h00k> http://ostatus.org/ might be applicable
<lostson> ahh 7up
<h00k> delicious
<lostson> couldnt live without it
<lostson> this kernel needs to hurry up i need to play some urban terror
<h00k> :D What did you do differently to recompile it?
<lostson> added the oss stuff so the old games have sound and took a bunch of crap out i dont need
<h00k> aah
<lostson> i have always like compiling kernels probably why i used gentoo for years
<lostson> perhaps i will perfect my gaming kernel and add it to my ppa
<lostson> along with the updated installers if i ever get them done
<lostson> i think i have picked up 25+ followers on twitter the past couple of days not sure why im so popular lately
<lostson> and no its not all porn
<lostson> ahh kernel is done baking time to install and reboot
<spikeb> cool
<lostson> ok time to reboot lets see if i have any idea of what im doing brb
<lostson> and its up and running
<lostson> the oss modules didnt build for some reason
<sgtd> hay h00k:  somebody over in #wilug is looking for help on statusnet.  i mentioned you could help.
<sgtd> wilugbot: <psst> ^^
<wilugbot> there are some things Learn You A Haskell has better (for me at all 3 tony hawk games, i should have no plans on IPv6 though, apparently
<h00k> sgtd: I still am mad at you for not heckling me during my presentation at the MadLUG release party
<sgtd> !
<h00k> I lied. I just remembered it now.
<sgtd> erm, when was that?
<sgtd> oh
<h00k> errrrm, April?
<sgtd> HAY H00K.  YOUR FLY IS OPEN!!!!!
<sgtd> better nate than lever
<h00k> I win! I'm wearing sweatpants!
<h00k> (laundry is in the dryer)
<sgtd> lol
<h00k> spikeb: oi!
<spikeb> oi oi oi
<lostson> my xmonad setup is kicking me arse tonight
<h00k> xomand...oi. I tried that once.
<lostson> dang xmobar hooks arent working for me
<lostson> aha i got it
<lostson> ugh it must be getting late missed a simple syntax error
<lostson> well night all
<h00k> Good mornin'
<sgtd> h00k: salutations
<h00k> oh that was fun
<h00k> "everyone else" except myself split.
<sgtd> wilugbot: you still here?
<wilugbot> The horse was enjoying it and run!
<sgtd> whew
<h00k> I'm happy
<h00k> wilugbot: Any plans for Thanksgiving?
<wilugbot> i've been doing Open-Source web design for small businesses.
<sgtd> wilugbot: all work an no play
<wilugbot> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageGallery.aspx?CurImage=17-388-021-S07&ISList=17-388-021-S07&ISList=17-388-021-S04%2c17-388-021-S04%2c17-388-021-S07&ISList=17-388-021-S05%2c17-388-021-S05%2c17-388-021-S01%2c17-388-021-S06%2c17-388-021-S03%2c17-388-021-S03%2c17-388-021-S04%2c17-388-021-S07&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16817388021&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=Masscool%20DS-UES001%20USB2.0%20%2b%20eSATA%20to%202.5%22%2f3.5%22%20SATA%20HD
<sgtd> holy url
<h00k> DavidLevin: 'ello there
<h00k> ripps: you too
<ripps> hi
<DavidLevin> h00k, hello
<ripps> How come nobody ever told me about rtorrent? All I have to do is drop torrent files into a watch folder, and this ncurses program will download torrents without using virtually any processing power
<sgtd> ripps: ncurses based apps are the only way.
<sgtd> elinks mutt irssi newsbeuter
<ripps> I've been using irssi and twirssi w/ identica for a long time
<sgtd> oh and tmux to manage all
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-25
<lostson> everyone gearing up for turkey day ?
<lostson> i will take that by everyone's silence they are resting up for the big day
<spikeb> probably. :)
<lostson> for those late night hacks a 7up and a butterfinger
 * spikeb stretches
<lostson> turkey will be done soon
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-26
<douglasawh-work> does anyone use synergy?  Has the keyboard ever flaked out on you?
<douglasawh-work> even disconnecting the server and reconnecting the server didn't fix it
<douglasawh-work> mouse still works fine
<douglasawh-work> oh, I figured it out. The caps lock key turns it off
<douglasawh-work> wtf
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-27
<spikeb> Good morning folks
<sgtd> spikeb: moring
<sgtd> er, morning
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-21
<bigbash> h00k, +1 on Diaspora
<Cheesehead> h00k: Meeting tomorrow evening?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-26
 * spikeb thinks ubuntu made a mistake dropping armv6 support
<spikeb> now it wont run on the raspberry pi :(
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-16
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our monthly meeting on Tuesday, December 1, 2015 from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. Hangout link:  IRC: HERE! Event Link: http://is.gd/V0m8qG | Join the *NEW* mailing list:  | Take a look at our wiki page here:  | Please mind the guidelines:  | This channel is publicly logged: http://is.gd/qsmiqS
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our monthly meeting on Tuesday, December 1, 2015 from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. Hangout link: https://goo.gl/DbOfrQ IRC: HERE! Event Link: http://is.gd/V0m8qG | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our monthly meeting on Tuesday, December 1, 2015 from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. Hangout link: https://goo.gl/DbOfrQ IRC: HERE! Event Link: http://is.gd/V0m8qG | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our monthly meeting on December 1, 2015 from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. Hangout link: https://goo.gl/DbOfrQ Event Link: http://is.gd/V0m8qG | Join the mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly
<tsimonq2> aww
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our monthly meeting on December 1, 2015 from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. Hangout link: https://goo.gl/DbOfrQ Event Link: http://is.gd/V0m8qG | Join the mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our monthly meeting on Tuesday, December 1, 2015 from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. Hangout link: https://goo.gl/DbOfrQ IRC: HERE! Event Link: http://is.gd/V0m8qG | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our monthly meeting on Tuesday, December 1, 2015 from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. Hangout link: https://goo.gl/DbOfrQ IRC: HERE! Event Link: http://is.gd/V0m8qG | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged: http://is.gd/qsmiqS
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our monthly meeting on Tuesday, December 1, 2015 from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. Hangout link:  IRC: HERE! Event Link:  | Join the *NEW* mailing list:  | Take a look at our wiki page here:  | Please mind the guidelines:  | This channel is publicly logged:  | Quick links: http://is.gd/dR9qNV
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our monthly meeting on Tuesday, December 1, 2015 from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. Hangout link: https://goo.gl/DbOfrQ IRC: HERE! Event Link: http://is.gd/V0m8qG | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our monthly meeting on Tuesday, December 1, 2015 from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. Hangout link: https://goo.gl/DbOfrQ IRC: HERE! Event Link: http://is.gd/V0m8qG |  Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged: http://is.gd/qsmiqS | Quick links: http://is.gd/dR9qNV
<tsimonq2> there!
<tsimonq2> cheats! XD
<tsimonq2> h00k: look ^
<tsimonq2> h00k: and were we EVER verified?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-17
 * mikeputnam heads to the Appleton Makerspace to give a talk on Google Calendar API + Python
<tsimonq2> ooh!
<h00k> tsimonq2: negative never quite verified
<tsimonq2> :/
<mikeputnam> ?
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: ?
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: what's up?
<mikeputnam> was wondering what the :/ was referring to
<mikeputnam> seems a look of disappointment
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: 08:16:31 AM < h00k> tsimonq2: negative never quite verified
<mikeputnam> ah sorry. i should move my irc-ing back to a bounce host instead of connecting from the laptop.  i lose context this way.
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: you should get a shell and use tmux/irssi
<mikeputnam> man, i authored the tmux website. no need to school me on tmux. https://github.com/dsturnbull/tmux/commit/70a8ae09330cb10bf7e7c066741eaf940640ddaf
<mikeputnam> ;)
<tsimonq2> 0.0 wot?
<mikeputnam> irssi is awesome. after several years, i switched to weechat which has different warts but I prefer the interface.
<tsimonq2> I am using an irssi and tmux setup right now
<tsimonq2> maybe you should do it
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-18
<h00k> mikeputnam:D
<h00k> that was pretty funny, I did not know you did that for tmux
<tsimonq2> h00k!
<tsimonq2> hey!
<tsimonq2> h00k: what do YOU use for an IRC client?
<h00k> tsimonq2: irssi in a screen on my VPS
<tsimonq2> ooh
<tsimonq2> I use tmux and irssi!
<tsimonq2> so we both use irssi!
<tsimonq2> ooh!
<h00k> oho
<h00k> No tmux here, I've actually never used it
<tsimonq2> it's awesome
<tsimonq2> although same functions as screen
<h00k> I used Terminator back in the day
<tsimonq2> oh?
 * tsimonq2 started using Ubuntu in February
<h00k> Ooh, it's a different terminal, it allowed me to click/interact with screens/split it similar to screen, but without having to learn/memorize keybindings
<h00k> so I learned Terminator for a while, it was pretty sweet.
<tsimonq2> nice
<tsimonq2> h00k: you read the email(s)?
<h00k> tsimonq2: Yep!
<tsimonq2> h00k: all 5000000 of them?
<h00k> tsimonq2: probably like 2 or 3 ;)
<h00k> 50000 lines of text, mebbe
<tsimonq2> h00k: but mainly, the Hangout announcement, the newsletter, and the Kernel team update?
<h00k> tsimonq2: I read the hangout announcement (the really long one), newsletter, and kernel team, yep
<tsimonq2> good :)
<h00k> mornin
<tsimonq2> hey sir h00k
<tsimonq2> o/ mikeputnam
<lostatwork> afternoon
<mikeputnam> holla
<lostatwork> i haven't use ubuntu in a while but with 15.10 are web apps not working anymore with firefox ?
<tsimonq2> lostatwork: hmm haven't noticed it
<tsimonq2> lostatwork: but yet again, are you running the latest wily?
<tsimonq2> h00k: Jessica put this in the Memes Hangout, wanted to point this out
<tsimonq2> h00k: http://is.gd/XEOpfn
<lostatwork> yeah that is why I said 15.10
<lostatwork> or yes wily
<tsimonq2> lostatwork: no, I mean is your computer updated?
<tsimonq2> lostatwork: either way, to update it run sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<lostatwork> yeah
<tsimonq2> hmm
<lostatwork> fresh install fully updated
<tsimonq2> maybe talk to the folks in #ubuntu
<h00k> !info libunity-webapps
<lubotu1> Package libunity-webapps does not exist in vivid
<tsimonq2> oh HAI h00k
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-19
<ronoc_work> NERD-> https://twitter.com/anthonyrhook/status/667429573341093888
<lostatwork> nothing to be ashamed about IRC is still the best form of real time communication
<mikeputnam> really good / approachable read on getting the most out of `traceroute` https://www.nanog.org/meetings/nanog45/presentations/Sunday/RAS_traceroute_N45.pdf
<mikeputnam> hmm yes. i rather think of daily irc use as something to boast about, not be ashamed of.
<mikeputnam> i love textmode everything. i feel like i'm part of the unix that started it all. sort of a living history lesson.
<mikeputnam> (even though i'm using linux majority of the time)
<mikeputnam> the BSD's are truer to the original unix tenets
<mikeputnam> but it's all good
<tsimonq2> ronoc_work: ?
<ronoc_work> Its all just senseless teasing folks
<tsimonq2> oh XD
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-20
<h00k> mikeputnam: I went from Windows XP straight into FreeBSD
<h00k> I regret nothing.
<h00k> I had to compile my own kernel for SMP support
<mikeputnam> nice
<mikeputnam> i've not yet tried freebsd
<h00k> It was fun. Good times. Tricky on a convertible tablet back in... 07
<h00k> but I learned a LOT.
<tsimonq2> h00k: would you reccomend it?
